# Doxfords



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Looked at the Doxford Dance thread today and that made me look for Doxfords on YouTube. Weird. I was completely unfamiliar with them. Couldn't figure out what they were about, but I found this diagram. Makes perfect sense now....


----------

